# Here goes nothin...



## MisStarrlight (Jan 3, 2007)

In high school I spent 1/2 of my school day in dance classes.  Once I graduated, I haven't moved my ass once.  I tried to register for dance classes in college, but since I wasn't a dance major, I wasn't allowed to take anything but Beginning Movement-ugh!...and as a poor college kid, I didn't have the money to pay NYC prices to got to a studio.
I never had a "dancer's body," but I was a hell of a lot smaller 5 years ago.  I'm in such a funk & feel totally disgusting & even makeup isn't helping me feel pretty anymore.  It's real bad since I'm surrounded by mirrors all day...On Saturday I noticed that even my elbows are fat now!  I've been talking about it forever, but that was the last straw-time to do something about it.

My Goals:
*to feel/be healthier
*to enjoy dancing again
*loose 70-100 pounds within the next two years (I know it's a lot, but I need to do it!)
*bring back my confidence & my energy
*to start enjoying life again & take back control of my life

So far the plan of action:
*give up fast food & begin to make my meals
*eat smaller portions (and get my bf-who does most of the cooking-to stop giving me massive amounts of food)
*start moving again...Pilates every day, cardio/basic weight training stuff every other day
*cut back on sugar
*buy smarter foods (I don't buy junk food much, but get more fruits & veggies & stuff)

So there it is...it's out there in the world now, I've just gotta get it done.
So far I've given up pepperoni rolls & found my Pilates stuff (and will get to doing it in about 10 minutes).

Here goes nothin......


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm excited for you!!  You've cleared the first hurdle in any goal accomplishment by outlining everything, even if it is painful to see it 'on paper'.  I would just mark everything down on a calendar of what you accomplish (and plan to accomplish) every day, that way you keep track of what you did--it keeps you accountable for YOU.  
Good luck, and Happy New Year!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 6, 2007)

So I've started the ball rolling.  Have been eating much smaller portions & not one ounce of fried food.  And today I went healthier food shopping.  I was on a very tight budget, but for $50 I don't think I did too bad.  
I found a market on St Mark's Place that actually wasn't insanely priced (and is open 24 hours)...so there I got hummus, whole wheat pita (although it's not totally healthy, it's waaay better than chips & dip, right?) corn on the cob, grapes, an apple & a small container of soy milk (it scares me so I just bought a little one to try)

And then I went back to my regular supermarket by my house & got whole wheat bread, rice cakes, tuna, non-fat non-cholesterol cooking spray, red wine vinaigrette dressing, salad stuff, Special K Red Berries cereal, skim milk, brown rice, orange sherbert...and I think that's all.

So it may not all be the _best_, but if this is going to work, I need to start a little at a time.  I'm totally impulsive so if I keep healthier sweets and stuff I will be less likely to run to the store for a candy bar or something.

And while my bf & I went out to dinner, I ordered from the "light" menu...water & a sandwich (on this weird bread) with turkey, lettuce & honey mustard...the honey mustard was a little much so I scraped most of it off, but overall I am pretty proud of myself for chosing that over the pizza that looked sooooo good or something.

So now I just have to work on getting off my ass.  I have yet to start exercising, but I wasn't feeling too well yesterday, and was out all day today (but walking around NYC all evening counts, right?)....I'm out of work early tomorrow so maybe tomorrow I will...hopefully tomorrow I will.

Now, I just have one big problem that I'm facing...I work in a mall & I never leave myself enough time to make food to bring with me for lunch.  I had a McDonald's salad (w/ low fat dressing & no chicken), but I know they're still not that healthy & I'd rather not eat that every day...so are there any other healthier food court options out there??


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you have a Chicken Kitchen/Subway/sandwich or wrap place in the mall?  Try those for options to Mickey D's (although an indulgence from time to time will do wonders for your diet, and will actually help you stick to it more than if you restrict yourself too severely).


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 12, 2007)

As it turns out, there are 2 sub places & a salad bar (I never went up to the food court that often before last week)...
I've been doing fairly decently with my new diet plan...I refuse to call it a "diet" cause otherwise in my head, it will be a temporary thing & won't be a lifestyle change that I want.

Ok, so I've kept to 6 inch tuna fish subs of lunch or dinner (while I'm at work), lotsa salads, smaller portions (especially for dinner), Special K & skim milk for breakfast & Pita & hummus if I get snack happy.

I've "cheated" a few times though-my friend & I went out for Mexican the other day & I had a Tex-Mex Chili burrito & I had only a few dollars & a few minutes to get from one mall to the other one across town so I grabbed a donut this morning.

Overall, I'm starting to feel better and am liking this healty thing.  Since I don't have a scale, I can't say if there have been any weight changes, but that's not the main gola anyways so I don't totally care about that.

I do need to lay off soda though & drink more water.  I've been getting really bad cravings for Pepsi lately (and I don't even like Pepsi).

I bought an exercise ball & resistance bands the other day too (but have yet to officially use them)


So things to concentrate on the next week.....
*Cut down soda, substitute water (but Vitamin water-cause regular water is boring).
*Stick to that exercise plan that I have yet to do.
*Buy more healthy snack foods.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok, so I completely bombed this whole health thing.

I was at my parents at the end of January & weighed myself & saw that I had lost about 15 pounds..I was even able to buy a size smaller in clothes!  But I'm entirely convinced that since then I have gained all of the original weight back & then some.  My original clothes are not even fitting anymore.  I kinda wanna die.  
I don't really know if it's my depression that kicked in or if I've just gotten terribly lazy.  And after my initial health food shopping spree, I haven't really had the money to go back & buy the stuff I want.

My boyfriend just joined a gym though....I can't afford to join with him, but I'm hoping that his new take on being healthy will help both of us (he's gained at least 100 pounds in the 3 and a half years we've been together...so I'm very thankful that he's doing this).  He wasn't much of any sort of support the first time around, but I figure now at least he will be cooking better food & not trying to shove Burger King/Olive Garden/pepperoni rolls/etc. down my throat every night.

So here's to starting over again!...I hope


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 4, 2007)

Did Pilates for the first time in about 4 years.  YIKES!  My floor is really hard on my spine & my form is all sortsa all over the place.  I had to start at the Basic level to get back into the swing of things.  It's really quick so I did it twice through, but I know that I'm in no way ready to go to even the intermediate level yet....I figure after a week at the basic level I will be able to get my form back in check & move up a level.

Or maybe I should dig out my Windsor Pilates (I'm doing the traditional floormat now).  Windsor is a ton easier as far as form and skill go......I need to figure out some sort of cardio plan too.

Haven't done much work on the food situation yet, but I've definitely been eating less...although not entirely healthy stuff.  We'll try that again next time I go grocery shopping.  Hopefully the ghetto grocery store by me will have better fruit now that it's getting out of winter.


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 4, 2007)

if u have one of the parks and recreations gyms near u its $75 for the year and u can go to any of parks and recreations gyms in the 5 boros. Dont let a minor setback discourage u, get a support system goin when u let someone else know what u are trying to achieve, it can help u out big time, just knowing someones gonna ask how things are going exercise-wise can be a helpful motivator..on ya break u could go walk around the mall a few times and get a lil cardio on lol..i did it when i was there lol


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 16, 2007)

I am totally feeling you on your experiences. I was a hardcore dancer too for 13 years. I had to quit for the most part in college since I couldnt take anything but modern without being a dance major. I gained about 13 pounds and became very sedentary until i had a huge fitness boon and began hitting the gym 5 times a week. This was for 8 months and now here i am 2 years later feeling flabby and icky. I need to get fit again so i understand your struggles well. I am in it with you


----------

